# aging shirts



## hank1122 (Jun 24, 2007)

hey guys, i am new to this board and actually new to the whole topic of t-shirts. i have a question for you guys...... i would like to know if you have any suggestions for taking a brand new, freshly screen printed t-shirt and aging it about 10 years. i do not want to purchase "new vintage" shirts as the shirts i am using are perfect except for the fact that they are new. and i have a good idea about distressing the actual printing. what i need to know is if there is there is something you can do perhaps during the wash to break the shirt down and give it that vintage soft feeling.........any suggestions would be much appreciated. thanks, hank


----------



## TickTac (Jul 3, 2007)

Maybe try electric sander? grinder, something like that.

Also a little searching helps...
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t14128.html
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/wholesale-t-shirts/t21251.html


----------



## tomstar (May 31, 2007)

anyone have pics of what these shirts look like?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

tomstar said:


> anyone have pics of what these shirts look like?


Which shirts in particular?


----------



## stellarsp (Aug 15, 2007)

you know i learned while working at urban outfitters that you can wash the garments with rock salt in the washer. i dont know if the salt dissolves completely but its worth a try maybe...


----------

